# Welcome to the new Sussex Rep : Trev



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

All,

Its with pleasure that i can introduce a new Regional Rep as of today, and that is Trev (ttrev21) who will be the Repping his local region of Sussex.

Trev should be well known to most of you, having attended alot of meets down south, no matter what region its in, and also Trev has been involved in organising some of the biggest European TTrips this forum has seen.

So please join me in welcoming Trev to the TTOC Regional Rep team, im sure he will do a fine job and has plenty of support around him should he need it

Welcome Trev [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Paul


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Welcome you nutter! :wink: :lol:


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Good man, shoulda happened ages ago


----------



## TT_RS (Jul 10, 2009)

Welcome On Board [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Welcome on board Trev 

Charlie


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

'bout time too! :lol:


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Well done Trev, get organising a local meet then.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome to you fool :wink:


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome guys.

Looks like I have stepped into the madhouse 

I will get ChaTTeua Fort out of the way and set a meet up for May shortly.
Currently talking to these guys and arranging a group discount and have sucured parking inside the grounds. Looks like an ideal day out and kinda covers all the bases should you want to come on your own , with the Partner or even the kids.

http://www.bentley.org.uk/

Cheers

Trev


----------

